# Mare violentally squealing? help!



## Hunni (May 13, 2012)

So, i moved my very hormonal mare to a new yard Saturday,she is happy yet every time she greets a new horse she squeals(loudly) has ears pinned back and strikes out with her front hoof, now all horses are turned out together but i have kept hun separate because of this, she also charges to the fence with ears back when a foal is being led past, should i just turn her out with other horses, why is she doing this?
Thanks


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It sounds like you just have a dominant mare. The majority of horses will squeal and pin their ears when meeting new horses, if not go so far as to kick out. It's just to assert dominance. I have a dominant mare that makes it very clear that she is at the top of a herd. The other day, my BO put her out with her two mares. Abby proceeded to beat the crap out of one of them because this little mare wouldn't leave her alone. Horses work in a hierarchy and it's natural reactions.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Is your assertion of "very hormonal" based on actual medical diagnosis of her being hyper-hormonal or is that just the typical "must be that time of the month" kind of stuff that is often thrown at human females? If it is the former, what hormones were identified as being out of the normal ranges and what treatment is she currently being given? If it is the latter, please offer more details of her behavior that lead you to the term so that we can have a better idea of what you are dealing with.


----------



## Hunni (May 13, 2012)

themacpack said:


> Is your assertion of "very hormonal" based on actual medical diagnosis of her being hyper-hormonal or is that just the typical "must be that time of the month" kind of stuff that is often thrown at human females? If it is the former, what hormones were identified as being out of the normal ranges and what treatment is she currently being given? If it is the latter, please offer more details of her behavior that lead you to the term so that we can have a better idea of what you are dealing with.


She has an enlarged folicle on her right ovarie, vet has tried marble, depo injection and is now on agnus cactus 
hope this helps!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

If you just moved her yesterday, I would keep her separated for 3-5 days. They'll still be some kicking and squeeling after that, but not quite as bad.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Hunni said:


> She has an enlarged folicle on her right ovarie, vet has tried marble, depo injection and is now on agnus cactus
> hope this helps!



You mean_ agnus castus?_ I've never heard of horse being given that before.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Hunni said:


> She has an enlarged folicle on her right ovarie, vet has tried marble, depo injection and is now on agnus cactus
> hope this helps!


I rode a mare like this a while back. She pinned her ears, wrung her tail, squealed and peed every time I used any type of pressure on her. She didn't like any_thing_ or any_body. _If it was me, I wouldn't have her around other horses. She'll likely have a good one's leg broke from kicking them for no reason. 

On the bright side, you could call a movie producer and let them come out and record her dramatic squeals for Flicka movies.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She sounds like she's is overly dominant and possibly in pain. We had a mare with chronic headaches that was such a *&@^% to all the other horses and once she began to get treated for it, she calmed right down.

Separate her for now, and get her looked at.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

We have a mare just like this. She feels quite comfortable around other horses, but when she is in heat the others avoid her automatically, and alsu people have to be very careful around her. She squeals, lays her ear back and may kick and/or strike, but, once mounted (and if not in heat) she is an angel. If in heat, no leg pressure can be applied at all, because she acts as if the rider was a stud on her. Lots of squealing and urinating, and no forwards motion at all. She is on various medication and only a couple of people are allowed to handle her, but nothing seems to help.


----------

